# Pick your Spice! (18+, possibly NSFW, 1 on 1)



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 18, 2019)

And by spice, I mean a scenario! I’ve cooked up at least 2 different kinds of spicy spices to season the Roleplayer’s Steak, so to speak.

Spice #1: As a Busty Brachy and her cute and cuddly friend are living out their days, your character comes along and piques either one of their interests enough to *spice* up their day. (Modern, FxF, likely NSFW)

Spice #2: As a traveler in the expanses of a frozen tundra, you come along a fairly known village set in the midst of it all. Within, your character will meet a stunningly toned male of an Exotic species, and with nowhere to stay, they let you stay with them from the kindness from their heart. Just long enough to heat things up like a good spice would. (Fantasy, MxF, definitely NSFW)

If you’re interested in either of these or have an idea of your own, lemme know either by replying to the thread of slinging a PM at me!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 24, 2019)

I’ve come up with 1 more kind of spice, if you care to try it:

Spice #3: After having been gravely wounded whilst out on your adventures, you were lucky enough to have been taken under the care of a skilled Healer before it’s too late but ended up fading into a small coma. When you next regain consciousness, you find that the Healer that saved your life is an adorable pink Dragoness, with a boopable snoot and impressive wings! Be it a feeling of repaying her at any cost, just being friends, or even managing to convince her to come along on future endeavors, anything can go! (Fantasy, MxF or FxF, perhaps NSFW)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 25, 2019)

Still looking by the way, and preferably one with the Busty Brachy as a part of things


----------



## Andie (Sep 25, 2019)

Would you like to RP on discord?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 25, 2019)

Andie said:


> Would you like to RP on discord?


Yep, that’s my preferred place to do so


----------



## Andie (Sep 25, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Yep, that’s my preferred place to do so


my discord is reslaytable#9712


----------



## Tyll'a (Sep 28, 2019)

Spice 3 sounds interesting, especially since my sona is stubborn and prone to injury.  No NSFW please though.


----------



## Wolfgamer9481 (Sep 28, 2019)

I would like to rp....


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 28, 2019)

2 and 3 sound interesting if you're interested in a coon boi, discord is BestLurkerCoonEver#9036


----------

